

BlackBerry Was Just Kidding About Someone Buying It - skue
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-11-04/blackberry-was-just-kidding-about-someone-buying-it.html

======
001sky
_So instead of stumping up $4.7 billion in its own and others ' money to buy
BlackBerry, taking all of the equity upside and downside and controlling the
company, Fairfax will stump up $1 billion of its own and others' money -- only
$250 million of its own -- to take a lot of the equity upside, little or none
of the downside, and basically control the company. That is a much better deal
for Fairfax: It gets most of the benefit of buying BlackBerry, with
considerably less of the risk._ _

